# Diablo 3: Fans sollen nicht zu hohe Erwartungen haben - Spiel vergleichbar mit Shyamalan-Film



## Saturnine (23. Februar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3: Fans sollen nicht zu hohe Erwartungen haben - Spiel vergleichbar mit Shyamalan-Film* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3: Fans sollen nicht zu hohe Erwartungen haben - Spiel vergleichbar mit Shyamalan-Film


----------



## N7ghty (23. Februar 2012)

Ich versuch auch schon seit mehreren Monaten meine Erwartungen zu senken, sonst kann ich das Spiel ja gar nicht genießen.  Den Fehler hatte ich bei der Kampagne von Starcraft 2 gemacht. Die fand ich auf den ersten Blick auch nicht so doll, obwohl die eigentlich echt super war.


----------



## SithlordDK (23. Februar 2012)

PR gone WRONG...


----------



## Emke (23. Februar 2012)

"ihre Erwartungen senken, aber das Spiel bitte auf jeden Fall kaufen und alles wird gut"... "aufhören darüber nachzudenken, wie genial das Spiel sein könnte."..

umgekehrtes Marketing?


----------



## Mothman (23. Februar 2012)

SithlordDK schrieb:


> PR gone WRONG...


Jup, auch wenn sicherlich einige potentielle Käufer die Ehrlichkeit zu schätzen wissen: Besonders geschickt ist das nicht gewesen.


----------



## Sleipnir4 (23. Februar 2012)

Ich frage mich, warum man dann ständig Änderungen vornimmt und gute, bewährte Elemente aus Diablo2 einfach streicht.

Blizzard hätte Diablo 2 optisch ordentlich aufpolieren, das Gameplay mit Physik erweitern und das ein oder andere Element überarbeiten sollen. Dazu wird die Geschichte weitererzählt und schon hätte man das perfekte Diablo 3 gehabt.
(das beinhaltet selsbtveständlich den Lan-Modus und die Abwesenheit von Battle.net.)

Aber aktuell laufen sie wirklich gefahr, die Erwartungen des Grossteils der Diablo 2 - Fans zu enttäuschen.


----------



## Phone83 (23. Februar 2012)

The Village oder The Happening waren beides hochgradig schlechte Filme für mich!
Wie kann man sein eigenes Spiel von hinten rum schlecht machen..Sind doch selber Schuld das es dem Bach runter geht


----------



## HMCpretender (23. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte zwar noch nie so geringe Erwartungen an einen Titel aber ich bin zuversichtlich, dass Blizzard auch die noch enttäuschen kann


----------



## Rod86 (23. Februar 2012)

omg jetzt überleg ich mir erst recht die ce's abzubestellen Oo


----------



## Rookieone (23. Februar 2012)

Das kann ich gut nachvollziehen!

Ich war schon von Half-Life 2 und Diablo 2 enttäuscht, obwohl das eigentlich gute Spiele sind und ich beide inzwischen mehr als 1x durchgespielt habe. Aber meine Erwartungen waren nach ewigen Verschiebungen und langem Hype einfach zu hoch und wurden nicht erfüllt.

Umgekehrt war Batman: Arkham Asylum ein unglaublicher Überraschungs-Knaller. Ich habe mich im Vorfeld überhaupt nicht dafür interessiert, keine News oder Berichte gelesen. Dann war das bei meiner Grafikkarte dabei. Ich habe eigentlich totalen Mist erwartet (Konsolenspiel = scheiss Steuerung, Comic-Umsetzung = das kann ja nur schlecht sein) und dachte mir: für umsonst kannst du ja mal kurz anspielen.
Es war für mich das beste Spiel, dass ich 2009 gespielt habe, und ich habe daran praktisch nichts zu meckern.


----------



## N7ghty (23. Februar 2012)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Ich hatte zwar noch nie so geringe Erwartungen an einen Titel aber ich bin zuversichtlich, dass Blizzard auch die noch enttäuschen kann


 Wieso sagst du das jetzt? Welches Blizzardspiel hat dich denn enttäuscht?


----------



## Logicshame (23. Februar 2012)

lol was ne Ansage ... find ich schon irgendwie komisch. Das wäre das selbe wenn ein Autobauer sagt " kauf bitte mein Auto, aber erwarte dir davon nicht zu viel".

Merkwürdiges Kaufargument oO


----------



## Phone83 (23. Februar 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, warum man dann ständig Änderungen vornimmt und gute, bewährte Elemente aus Diablo2 einfach streicht.
> 
> Blizzard hätte Diablo 2 optisch ordentlich aufpolieren, das Gameplay mit Physik erweitern und das ein oder andere Element überarbeiten sollen. Dazu wird die Geschichte weitererzählt und schon hätte man das perfekte Diablo 3 gehabt.
> (das beinhaltet selsbtveständlich den Lan-Modus und die Abwesenheit von Battle.net.)
> ...



Ein reiner diablo 2 clone wäre geflopt und zwar voll...nach so langer zeit habe ich als alter d2 lod fan KEIN bock mehr drauf städig stunden lang nach einer rune zu farmen/traden. durch die welt zu porten und die 3 übel zu finden ständige keyruns..alles was keinen spass macht sondern nur zeit kostet, und das macht den großteil des spiels zum schluß nur noch aus sinnlos durch dungeons porte.
wenn man dann kein enigma hat hat man die arschkarte deluxe...
diablo 2 mit guter grafik können sie behalten


----------



## DrProof (23. Februar 2012)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Wieso sagst du das jetzt? Welches Blizzardspiel hat dich denn enttäuscht?


 
Definitiv alle.. =D


----------



## Tominator7 (23. Februar 2012)

Was ist denn das für eine PR? Wir haben jetzt so lange an dem Spiel gewerkelt, dass die Leute meinen könnten, es wäre gut, aber bitte nehmt das nicht an - aber kauft es trotzdem! Vergleichbar ist es am ehesten mit dem Nicht-existenten-Sequel zu einem schlechten Film eines ehemals guten Regisseurs. o.O
Ich muss sagen, ich war recht gehyped, was das Spiel angeht, aber nach den News der letzten Wochen weiß ich nicht mal mehr, ob ichs mir überhaupt zulegen soll.


----------



## Oetzi83 (23. Februar 2012)

Lol wenn ein Spiel so lange in Entwicklung ist, erwarte ich nunmal ein phänomenales Spiel! 
Bei Blizzard drehen die Uhren halt etwas langsamer, oder haben keine Lust noch ein paar Leute einzustellen. An Geld scheint es ja nicht zu mangeln.
Die Aussage war ein glattes Eigentor Blizzard. 
Ich überleg mir jetzt 2x ob ich mir das Spiel hole...


----------



## Nihiletex (23. Februar 2012)

Tominator7 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine PR? Wir haben jetzt so lange an dem Spiel gewerkelt, dass die Leute meinen könnten, es wäre gut, aber bitte nehmt das nicht an - aber kauft es trotzdem! Vergleichbar ist es am ehesten mit dem Nicht-existenten-Sequel zu einem schlechten Film eines ehemals guten Regisseurs. o.O
> Ich muss sagen, ich war recht gehyped, was das Spiel angeht, aber nach den News der letzten Wochen weiß ich nicht mal mehr, ob ichs mir überhaupt zulegen soll.



Ab einem gewissen Punkt kann das Spiel einfach noch so gut sein, die Leute würden trotzdem enttäuscht.
Bei D3 hat Blizzard IMHO den Fehler gemacht es viel zu früh anzukündigen und eine mini Beta zu veröffentlichen. Dann hat es mit dem Releasetermin wohl mehrmals nicht geklappt und nun ist man in der Situation das man zum einen das Spiel im Gespräch halten muss obwohl es wenig Neuigkeiten gibt und zum anderen die Leute immer ungeduldiger werden.
Hätte man viel von dem Hin und Her um die Spielfunktionen nicht nach aussen tragen müssen (wie bei einer closed alpha/beta mit NDA), die Aufregung wäre geringer gewesen. Dazu dann noch die Beta erst vor z.B. 4 Monaten veröffentlichen und die Reaktionen wären viel positiver gewesen.

Ich werde es mir trotzdem kaufen, denn ich konnte es ja schon anspielen. Für Leute die aber ein D2 mit aufgepeppter Grafik wollen sind es aber eventuell zuviele ungewünschte Änderungen. Da ist die Aussage schon richtig. Ball flachhalten, Release abwarten und mal nicht mit der Einstellung rangehen "Aber in D2 gab es ein anderes Talentsystem!" o.Ä.


----------



## BrilliantReLoadeD (23. Februar 2012)

Diabolo hat mich nie wirklich interressiert. D1 angespielt okay ganz nett, D2 angespielt okay ganz nett. Aber nur weil der 3te Teil so gehypt wird kauf ich mir es noch lange nicht.Und negativ Marketing wirkt ja scheinbar doch, das die Spieler Ihre Erwartungen senken. Und ich denke nicht das wenn jetzt ein paar tausend anspringen was die Vorbestellungen angeht, diese werden es doch früher oder später doch kaufen, zwar erst dann wenn die ersten Tests drausen sind. Und wenn diese dann positiv ausfallen kauft es bestimmt 2/3 der abgesprungen Vorbesteller.


----------



## patalak (23. Februar 2012)

Ich glaube die haben ein wenig schiss 
dass sie so ein Fehler machen wie DICE
der hat schon sehr sorgfältig seine Worte gewählt und 
beabsichtigt diese schlechten Filme ausgesucht.


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. Februar 2012)

BrilliantReLoadeD schrieb:


> Diabolo hat mich nie wirklich interressiert.


 man merkts


----------



## Rod86 (23. Februar 2012)

solche aussagen bringen mich immer wieder dazu mich zu fragen, warum man heute zuviele spiele an accounts binden muss. 
keine hohen erwartungen haben aber doch kaufen? alles klar. 
dann aber mit möglichkeit den vermeintlichen flopp im nachhinein weiterverkaufen zu können. 
da hat sich bashiok wohl selbst ein bein gestellt..


----------



## ShadowsUndead67 (23. Februar 2012)

Spiele sind doch selbst nach Release nicht mehr das was sie vor Release waren...
Siehe Starcraft 2, Witcher, Two Worlds (der erste) usw...


----------



## OutsiderXE (23. Februar 2012)

Wow. Nicht die Featurebeschneidungen sondern DAS hier sind die schlimmsten News die ich seit der Ankündigung gelesen habe. Normalerweise ist Blizzard ein Entwickler der nach außen hin kommuniziert dass sie alles dafür tun würden um den Ansprüchen gerecht zu werden. Natürlich hatten sie auch früher Angst dass ein Spiel nicht von den Fans aufgenommen wird aber sie haben ihr Spiel immer so weit getrimmt dass sie es selber (laut eigener Aussage) geliebt haben. Dies ist nun das erste mal dass sie vor Release die Erwartungshaltung runterschrauben... Würde mich nicht wundern wenn das Spiel mehr 80er als 90er kassiert.


----------



## OutsiderXE (23. Februar 2012)

Man sollte wirklich mal den Original-Post lesen dann merk man dass das ganze eher  humorvoll gemeint ist und nichts weiter als die übliche Kurz-Vor-Release-Panik die ich eben angesprochen habe.


----------



## Daishi888 (23. Februar 2012)

So offen und ehrlich gegenüber der Kommunity zu sein spricht, in meinen Augen, eindeutig für Blizzard.
D3 wird kein D2 clone und aber auch kein "Godfather-Game", was alles andere zuvor dagewesenes in den Schatten stellt. Soviel steht fest (zumindest für mich). Denoch gehe ich davon aus, dass D3 mir einige Stunden Spielspaß im höheren Bereich (gut-sehr gut) bieten wird. Wer den Nerd macht und jetzt schon vor Sehnsucht es kaum noch aushalten kann wird so oder so enttäuscht, weil man es solchen Leuten, und davon gibt es imo bestimmt einige, es nicht Recht machen kann. Die haben ein so genaues Bild von D3 vor Augen, welches dann mit dem was dann irgendwann mal raus kommt im einzelnen nicht übereinstimmen kann und genau das sind dann dieselben , die in den Foren den Troll machen. Bestes Beispiel ist da Battlefield 3. Heiß ersehnt und Erwartungen nicht erfüllt.... großer Aufschrei im Netz blablabla
Damit soetwas ggf. nicht passiert kam jetzt eben der besagte Kommentar über den wir hier uns auslassen.
Meine Collectors Edition bleibt auf jeden Fall vorbestellt. Blizzard wird so oder so ein mind. gutes Spiel abliefern. Bei einer kleinen Klitsche würde ich dann doch lieber den Test abwarten^^


----------



## Rod86 (23. Februar 2012)

da kann ich dir nicht zustimmen. 
wenn er schon, nach der humorvollen einleitung, weitermacht mit "On a more serious note" welches von " I too worry that we won't be able to meet the expectations people have built up for themselves" gefolgt wird - so stellt sich das für mich eben als genau das dar - ernst gemeint.

möglich das es panik bei ihm ist - so schreibt ers aber nicht, und da kann man auch (ausnahmsweise) keine falsche auslegungsweise seitens pcgames unterstellen.


----------



## Egersdorfer (23. Februar 2012)

"Hallo, unser Produkt wird beschissen, aber liebe Fanboys, kauft es trotzdem"

Ja, nee. Is' kla', Kollege.

Wieder in der ersten Vorlesung "Was man nie als PR-Mensch sagen sollte"  geschlafen, eh..


----------



## Daishi888 (23. Februar 2012)

musst Du auch nicht. Deswegen leben wir ja auch in einer Demokratie mit Meinugsfreiheit 

Dass er das ernst gemeint hat glaube ich auch, aber wer deswegen davon ausgeht, dass D3 jetzt keinen Spaß machen wird ist selber schuld.
Wer davon ausgeht, dass D3, wie eben schon erwähnt, das "Godfahter-Game" wird ist auch selber schuld.


----------



## Viper0201 (23. Februar 2012)

patalak schrieb:


> Ich glaube die haben ein wenig schiss
> dass sie so ein Fehler machen wie DICE
> der hat schon sehr sorgfältig seine Worte gewählt und
> beabsichtigt diese schlechten Filme ausgesucht.


 Mach dir mal keine Sorgen die werden schon nicht für EA arbeiten.


----------



## graphimundo (23. Februar 2012)

Also das vom CM zuhören ist schon echt n krasses Ding.
Und ja Diablo 2 muss sehr hohe Erwartungen erfüllen, auch bei mir ist es seit Jahren mal wieder ein Spiel das ich wirklich sehnlich erwarte.
Bisher habe ich für mich aber auch immer damit gerechnet das das Spiel nicht der erwartete Hit und Überflieger wie die Vorgänger wird sondern eben nur Gut.
Bei den ganzen Kontoversen in der Entwicklung kann man das denke ich auch gar nicht und der Gute Bashiok bestätigt das jetzt ja nur.
Aber Hut ab für die Aussage, mal sehen wann er zurück rudert und was der Chef dazu sagt.


----------



## Soulja110 (23. Februar 2012)

ich hab keine hohen erwartungen an das game, ich will (!!!) nur das es endlich rauskommt!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mothman (23. Februar 2012)

Soulja110 schrieb:


> ich hab keine hohen erwartungen an das game,* ich will (!!!) nur das es endlich rauskommt*!!!!!!!!!!


Tja, damit hast du aber schon zu hohe Erwartungen.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (23. Februar 2012)

tja da brauch man nichts weiter zu sagen oder?

R.I.P. good old Blizzard


----------



## 5h4d0w (23. Februar 2012)

LOL also die firmen werden echt immer frecher... das spiel wird zwar wohl nicht toll werden, aber trotzdem kaufen.

bald werden sie sagen "gib uns dein geld. wie denn? ein spiel willst du im gegenzug? du solltest doch froh sein, dass du uns unterstützen darfst!"


----------



## N7ghty (23. Februar 2012)

Och Leute, wollt ihr das nicht verstehen oder was ist los?
Alles was er meint ist, dass die Erwartungen der Leute inzwischen so hoch ist, dass sie gar nicht erfüllt werden *können*.
Das heißt doch nicht, dass das Spiel schlecht wird, aber es sind schon viele gute Spiele daran zerbrochen, dass die Erwartungen der Fans zu hoch waren. (Duke Nukem Forever, Crysis etc.)
Also abwarten und Tee trinken und aufhören zu flamen.


----------



## Draikore (23. Februar 2012)

Weiter denken als das was da wort wörtlich steht können einige hier wohl nicht...

Kann man wieder sehen wie manche Leute doch verblöden...


----------



## Kerusame (23. Februar 2012)

ich habs schon länger wieder abbestellt, hat nix mit der meldung zu tun..
hab mir die beta ne zeit lang gegeben, find das game is nicht der bringer also is die aussage völlig korrekt dass man die erwartungen nicht zu hoch setzen sollte.
meiner meinung nach werden gerade fans der älteren diablo teile enttäuscht sein, neueinsteiger können dem game aber sicher was abgewinnen.

für mich ist das das nächste blizzard-game dass ich unnütz finde und nicht kaufe, ebenso wie vor kurzem StarCraft 2, oder vor langem WoW..

bereut hab ich es bis heute nicht dass mir diese "tollen" spiele entgangen sind.


----------



## DavLAd (23. Februar 2012)

Ich würde D3 gerne mal anzocken und würde mich freuen wenn jemand der D3 schon auf der Beta spielen durfte mir villeicht seinen Beta ACC überläst um mir auch mal ein Bild davon zu machen. Meldet euch einfach per PM


----------



## Agrmpf (23. Februar 2012)

Es muss doch nur so gut werden wie Diablo II. Mir würde das völlig reichen. Die sollen nicht das Rad neu erfinden.


----------



## trinity_reloaded (23. Februar 2012)

DrProof schrieb:


> Definitiv alle.. =D


 
Ich frag mich manchmal echt, wie alt du bist. weil durchschnittlich kann ich mit mindestens 80/90% aller Post auf pcgames.de was anfangen (dh: sie sind sinnvoll). Von deinen Posts kann ich das nichtmal von jedem 10. behaupten. Hab mich die letzten ca 10mal zurückgehalten, aber wollte es nun endlich einmal gesagt haben: Bitte poste weniger wenn du nix beizutragen hast! 



OutsiderXE schrieb:


> Man sollte wirklich mal den Original-Post  lesen dann merk man dass das ganze eher  humorvoll gemeint ist und  nichts weiter als die übliche Kurz-Vor-Release-Panik die ich eben  angesprochen habe.


 
Endlich mal jemand, der nicht rumtrollt sondern sich informiert hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





graphimundo schrieb:


> Und ja Diablo 2 muss sehr hohe Erwartungen erfüllen


 
hat es doch schon...vor vielen Jahren 



DavLAd schrieb:


> Ich würde D3 gerne mal anzocken und würde mich  freuen wenn jemand der D3 schon auf der Beta spielen durfte mir  villeicht seinen Beta ACC überläst um mir auch mal ein Bild davon zu  machen. Meldet euch einfach per PM


 
Das wird wohl niemand machen, einfach seine Battlenetaccountdaten rausrücken....


----------



## Schalkmund (23. Februar 2012)

Ich erwarte, dass Diablo 3 gottverdammt nochmal das beste Spiel aller Zeiten wird!!!11


----------



## doomkeeper (23. Februar 2012)

Also ne so eine Aussage geht schonmal gar nicht..

Viele Fans denken bei Blizzard " Die werkeln soooo lange an dem Spiel damit es wie eine Bombe einschlägt
und versucht die Erwartungen zu erfüllen bzw. zu übertreffen "

das war der einzige Halt bei Blizzard. Nämlich die Fans die dieses Unternehmens trotzdem
gut geredet hat (wegen den tollen Vorgängern)...
so weit so gut.

Aber dass ausgerechnet jetzt aus offizieller Quelle so ein Brett kommt,
sieht man einfach wie Blizzard mit Diablo 3 nicht warm wurde bzw. nicht warm wird.

Ich weiß dass viele sich das jetzt auch schönreden wollen etc. Aber da stehts schwarz auf weiß.
Ihr sollt eure Erwartungen runterstellen und das Spiel kaufen.
ja ne.. Sicher 

Die haben eben die Verantwortung für ihre Qualität zu tragen.
Blizzard war bisjetzt nahezu bei jedem Titel sehr fleißig und
hat all ihre Projekte gut verteidigt bzw. gut supportet.

Ich glaube hingegen dass sie das Game jetzt vll doch etwas früher als 4.Quartal (wovon ich ausgegangen bin)
rausbringen, und das Spiel weiterhin fröhlich tot-patchen werden damit die Fans
endlich ruhe geben.

Meiner Meinung nach ändert sich nix daran dass das Spiel erst ab 2013 einigermaßen
DEN Nenner haben wird, den Blizzard angepeilt hat (wer weiß ob sie überhaupt ihr Ziel kennen) 

Sein Produkt vor dem Release nicht toll zu reden zeigt von Schwäche oder klugem Marketinggelaber....
Ich gehe vom Ersten aus. 
SO eine Aussage von Blizzard? Echt schockierend...
Eine stinknormale Aussage wie " Diablo 3 wird euch aus den Socken hauen! " hätte gereicht.

Wenn sowas Valve bei Half Life 3 raushauen würd, wären Millionen von Fans sofort auf den
Barrikaden.

Sorry aber mMn ist das echt nicht old Blizzard-Style..

mfg


----------



## svennydob (23. Februar 2012)

Wenn die Spieler ihre Erwartungen "senken" sollen, dann braucht man das Spiel gar nicht erst releasen! Denn nach solch langer Entwicklungszeit ist es gerechtfertigt hohe Erwartungen zu haben, da man annehmen könnte sie haben wirklich jedes Detail durchdacht. Dass das nicht der Fall ist, wissen wir seit der Meldung, dass das Spiel nahezu zersägt wurde.
Solch eine News bestärkt mein Gefühl, dass D3 ein Flop wird, nicht von den VK- Zahlen, sondern von der Qualität her, deshalb warte ich lieber ab, was die Magazine berichten. Meine Vorbestellung habe ich jedenfalls schon lange storniert...


----------



## Aronir (23. Februar 2012)

Ich habe zwar die Beta noch nicht angespielt dennoch dessen Emulation und die Kämpfe und alles was man dort machen konnte fand ich ,der schon zahlreiche Rollenspiele und Hack&Slay Spiele gespielt hat, einfach richtig geil. Also wenn das kein Top Spiel wird dann werden es erst recht die anderen Hack&Slay Spiele in Zukunft auch nicht.Ich denke eher die lancieren es runter,weil wenn die jetzt große Versprechungen machen dann werden viele Fans enttäuscht sein.
Aber wenn Blizzard sagt,dass es nicht so wird wie wir es uns vorstellen dann legen wir nicht so großen Wert drauf und wenn danach der Flop kommt ist man weniger enttäuscht als wenn Blizzard  sagt "Das wird das beste Spiel".
Glaubt mir der Hype kommt am Releasetag.


----------



## john1231 (23. Februar 2012)

ich hab meine erwartungen bereits nach dem ersten screenshot nach untengeschraubt.
kunterbunte comicgraphik ala world of sailormoon, da ists mir schon wurscht wie toll das gameplay wird... ein "diablo" kann das nicht mehr werden.
also viel spaß beim "world of warcraft isometric" inkl. itemshop zocken... 
ich erspar mir das gleich von anfang an.


----------



## N7ghty (23. Februar 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Sein Produkt vor dem Release nicht toll zu reden zeigt von Schwäche oder klugem Marketinggelaber....
> Ich gehe vom Ersten aus.


 Ähm, hallo? Nein? Sein Produkt vor dem Release nicht toll zu reden ist also Schwäche? Vielleicht sind sie auch einfach mal ehrlich und betrachten Diablo 3 als das, was es ist: Ein verdammt gutes Spiel, aber kein Heilsbringer. Was sollen sie denn jetzt sagen? "Es wird das beste Spiel der Welt" und dann sind bei Release alle enttäuscht, dass es NICHT das beste Spiel der Welt ist, sondern "nur" ein verdammt gutes Spiel. Sie versuchen einfach nur Erwartungen zu senken, damit man dann sagt "Ok, wird ein gutes Spiel, kauf ich mir" und dann spielt mans und es ist nun mal ein verdammt gutes Spiel. Einfach Psychologie.
Jetzt ticken hier auf einmal alle Leute aus, weil Blizzard ausnahmsweise mal nicht dieses ganze dumme PR-Gelaber macht, wie die ganzen anderen Spiele. (Stichwort: Battlefield 3)


----------



## Aronir (23. Februar 2012)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Ähm, hallo? Nein? Sein Produkt vor dem Release nicht toll zu reden ist also Schwäche? Vielleicht sind sie auch einfach mal ehrlich und betrachten Diablo 3 als das, was es ist: Ein verdammt gutes Spiel, aber kein Heilsbringer. Was sollen sie denn jetzt sagen? "Es wird das beste Spiel der Welt" und dann sind bei Release alle enttäuscht, dass es NICHT das beste Spiel der Welt ist, sondern "nur" ein verdammt gutes Spiel. Sie versuchen einfach nur Erwartungen zu senken, damit man dann sagt "Ok, wird ein gutes Spiel, kauf ich mir" und dann spielt mans und es ist nun mal ein verdammt gutes Spiel. Einfach Psychologie.
> Jetzt ticken hier auf einmal alle Leute aus, weil Blizzard ausnahmsweise mal nicht dieses ganze dumme PR-Gelaber macht, wie die ganzen anderen Spiele. (Stichwort: Battlefield 3)


 
Genau das habe ich ja eben auch gemeint.Wenigstens gibt es hier Leute die mich verstehen können.


----------



## doomkeeper (23. Februar 2012)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Ähm, hallo? Nein? Sein Produkt vor dem Release nicht toll zu reden ist also Schwäche? Vielleicht sind sie auch einfach mal ehrlich und betrachten Diablo 3 als das, was es ist: Ein verdammt gutes Spiel, aber kein Heilsbringer. Was sollen sie denn jetzt sagen? "Es wird das beste Spiel der Welt" und dann sind bei Release alle enttäuscht, dass es NICHT das beste Spiel der Welt ist, sondern "nur" ein verdammt gutes Spiel. Sie versuchen einfach nur Erwartungen zu senken, damit man dann sagt "Ok, wird ein gutes Spiel, kauf ich mir" und dann spielt mans und es ist nun mal ein verdammt gutes Spiel. Einfach Psychologie.
> Jetzt ticken hier auf einmal alle Leute aus, weil Blizzard ausnahmsweise mal nicht dieses ganze dumme PR-Gelaber macht, wie die ganzen anderen Spiele. (Stichwort: Battlefield 3)


 
Diablo 3 ging 2000 in Entwicklung.
Wurde 2005 eingstellt. Dannach wurde dieses Projekt wieder angefangen.
Jetzt haben wir schon 2012.

Ja gut es ist Blizzard und man ist Blizzards(alte) Qualität gewohnt.

Aber wenn ein Diablo 3 von Blizzard, welches seit x Jahren in Entwicklung ist,
kein Besonders Geiles Spiel wird, ists einfach eine Enttäuschung.

Sorry aber über 7 Jahre Entwicklung und nur ein gutes Spiel?
Das ist Blamage. So sehr mir auch Old Blizzard gefallen hat.
Aber Blizzard gehörte zu den größten und besten Entwicklern und wenn die ihr Spiel
selbst nicht besonders geil finden, dann wirds der großteil der Leute auch nicht machen.

Es ist einfach ein No-Go ein so (von vielen aber nicht von mir) extrem erwartendes Game
vor dem Release abkühlen zu lassen.

Der Entwickler muss die Leute heiß auf das Spiel machen. Die Fans wollen ihren Hype haben.
Die Kritiker muss man (falls man will) umstimmen können.
Aber die eigene langjährige Entwicklung (eines Top-Franchises) 
nicht schönzureden ist echt doof. Sorry.

Siehst ja was passiert. Die haben ihr Spiel jetzt erst recht zum Abschuss freigegeben.
Wenn die ihr Spiel jetzt als nicht Übergeil verkaufen wollen, dann werden viele
nicht mit einem "Übergeilem" Gefühl an das Spiel rangehen.

Wie du schon sagst. Alles Psychologie.

Edit: Außerdem find ich das jetzt ehrlich gesagt peinlich wenn
sich so manch einer mit einem guten Diablo 3 zufrieden geben würd.
Zuerst wurde Blizzard "Godlike" hochgepusht

und auf einmal ists völlig ok wenns die Erwartung nicht erfüllt?

Ich sage nur eins. Wenn da kein Blizzard und Diablo draufstehen würd,
dann würde sich niemand drum kümmern.

Ich nehm ja auch gern den einen oder anderen gern in Schutz.
Aber wenn Diablo 3 nicht eins Wahnsinns-Spiel wird und 
keine 85% bekommt, wirds happig (auch wenn die mit den
Verkäufen bestimmt keine Probleme haben werden)

Siehe Half Life 3. Das Spiel muss die Messlatte wieder höher legen
und die extrem hohen Anforderungen übertreffen.
Was macht Valve? Klappe halten und arbeiten und erst dann
Infos rausrücken wenn die selbst damit zufrieden sind und vom
ihrem Game überzeugt sind.

Blizzard hat mist gebaut ganz einfach.

ps. Das soll kein Haterposting sein. Also die Emotionsausbrüche bitte runterkurbeln  ^^...


----------



## N7ghty (23. Februar 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Diablo 3 ging 2000 in Entwicklung.
> Wurde 2005 eingstellt. Dannach wurde dieses Projekt wieder angefangen.
> Jetzt haben wir schon 2012.
> 
> ...


 Mir scheint, du willst es nicht verstehen.
Es gibt Hypes, die kann man nicht erfüllen. Ich geb dir mal ein Beispiel:
Wenn ich einem Kumpel sagen wir mal Star Wars empfehle und ich sag ihm "Hey, der Film ist ganz gut, guck ihn dir mal an" und dann guckt er ihn sich an und findet ihn geil. Wenn ich ihm jetzt bei Star Wars gesagt hätte "JUNGE, DER FILM IST TOTAL GEIL, BESTER WO GIBT", dann geht er rein und sagt, "Joa, war schon gut, aber nicht einer der besten Filme überhaupt".
Was ich in meinem Post gesagt habe, war, dass Diablo ein verdammt gutes Spiel wird. Wenn die Leute das beste Spiel aller Zeiten erwarten, dann werden sie enttäuscht, es ist nun mal nicht das beste Spiel aller Zeiten (für die meisten) sondern "nur" verdammt gut und verdammt gut ist absolut akzeptabel für Blizzard-Standards. Aber wenn man ein besseres Spiel erwartet, als es ist, dann wird man enttäuscht und das ist es nicht, was Blizzard will. Deswegen wird jetzt versucht die Erwartungen zu senken, damit die Leute ihr Spiel genießen können.
Bestes Beispiel in der Spielebranche war da Duke Nukem Forever. Das Spiel war 15(!) Jahre in Entwicklung, das heißt, Fans haben 15(!!!) Jahre auf das Spiel gewartet und als es rauskam, war es "nur" ein guter Shooter. Ich habs gespielt und hatte echt meinen Spaß, weil ich ohne Erwartungen drangegangen bin. Ich konnte das Spiel letzendlich genießen, weil meine Erwartungen nicht hoch waren. Andere Leute haben eine Offenbarung erwartet und "nur" ein gutes Spiel bekommen. Diese Leute konnten das Spiel dann nicht genießen, weil ihre Erwartungen zu hoch waren.
Jetzt verstanden?


----------



## Lightbringer667 (23. Februar 2012)

Naja.. den Hype hat Blizzard ja mit selbst erzeugt. Und jetzt, kurz vor Release kriegen die Verantwortlichen langsam Schiss, dass der Schuss ganz gewaltig nach hinten losgeht. So kommt es dann zu etwas sehr merkwürdigen aussagen (wenn auch nicht aus der PR Abteilung). 
Selbst Schuld Blizzard. Eine besonnenere Informationspolitik hätte euch das vollkommen erspart.


----------



## doomkeeper (23. Februar 2012)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Bestes Beispiel in der Spielebranche war da Duke Nukem Forever. Das Spiel war 15(!) Jahre in Entwicklung, das heißt, Fans haben 15(!!!) Jahre auf das Spiel gewartet und als es rauskam, war es "nur" ein guter Shooter. Ich habs gespielt und hatte echt meinen Spaß, weil ich ohne Erwartungen drangegangen bin. Ich konnte das Spiel letzendlich genießen, weil meine Erwartungen nicht hoch waren. Andere Leute haben eine Offenbarung erwartet und "nur" ein gutes Spiel bekommen. Diese Leute konnten das Spiel dann nicht genießen, weil ihre Erwartungen zu hoch waren.
> Jetzt verstanden?


 

1. Les einfach meinen Post nochmal durch.
Ich erkläre da ganz genau warum Blizzard ein absolut geiles Spiel abliefern muss.
Ich habe extra noch betont dass du bzw. ihr diese Emtions-ebene flach halten solltet.

Cheffe selbst weiß dass die Entwicklung alles andere als gut verlief bzw. abläuft, deswegen versucht er den Schaden
zu begrenzen. Rosarote Brille ablegen und nochmal sein Posting lesen.

und zum 2. Du willst jetzt nicht wirklich Blizzard mit der alten Duke Nukem Truppe vergleichen? oder 
97 Start der Entwicklung.
3 mal Engine gewechselt.
2002 Neustart der Entwicklung.
Viel weniger Geld. Viel weniger Mitarbeiter.
Pleite, Lizenzprobleme etc.

Wenn sowas noch zu der eigentlichen Entwicklung mitdazu kommt, dann
ist das ein Kopfschuss.

DNF war auch nur ganz ok und hat einfach einen Kultstatus.
Gearbox musste dann noch extrem viel ausbessern und fertigstellen damit
das Spiel endlich raus konnte.

Aber wenn du bei Duke Nukem von 15 Jahren Entwicklungszeit sprichst,
dann kann ich genau so bei Diablo 3 über 12 Jahre Entwicklungszeit angeben.

Wo kommen wir denn dann hin?


----------



## N7ghty (23. Februar 2012)

1. Ich hab nie gesagt, dass Blizzard kein absolut geiles Spiel abliefert, aber wenn die Leute mehr erwarten als ein absolut geiles Spiel, dann werden sie enttäuscht.
2. Das DNF Beispiel war ein Beispiel für ein gutes Spiel, von dem viel erwartet wurde, diese Erwartungen konnte es nicht erfüllen und deswegen ist es gefloppt. Ich hab DNF nicht mit Diablo 3 verglichen. 

Edit: Ich weiß auch nicht, wo ich hier emotional reagiert hab. Ich hab niemanden beleidigt oder bin ausfallend geworden. Ich hab eigentlich nur versucht, meinen Standpunkt klar zu machen.


----------



## autumnSkies (23. Februar 2012)

Bodenständig, gefällt mir.


----------



## Kwengie (23. Februar 2012)

diese Einstellung gefällt mir auch;
doch leider verbinde ich nach über 10 Jahren mit Diablo nichts mehr.


----------



## doomkeeper (23. Februar 2012)

N7ghty schrieb:


> 1. Ich hab nie gesagt, dass Blizzard kein absolut geiles Spiel abliefert, aber wenn die Leute mehr erwarten als ein absolut geiles Spiel, dann werden sie enttäuscht.
> 2. Das DNF Beispiel war ein Beispiel für ein gutes Spiel, von dem viel erwartet wurde, diese Erwartungen konnte es nicht erfüllen und deswegen ist es gefloppt. Ich hab DNF nicht mit Diablo 3 verglichen.


 
Duke Nukem war ein 08/15 Shooter mit schwarzem Humor.
Schon immer... und daran wird sich (hoffentlich) nie was ändern bzw.
mit DNF sollte sich das auch nicht ändern.
Erwartungshaltung war nicht groß an Duke Nukem weil es einfach ein Gehirn-Aus-Shooter war.
Die Fans waren nur angepisst weil da nix voran ging.

Aber dass die intern große Probleme hatten, ist ja mitlerweile bekannt.

Blizzard mit Diablo 3 hingegen haben die Fans jahrelang auf ihr Game geil gemacht
mit Präsentationen, Blizzcon, Screenshots und Trailer..
Haben mit irgendwelchen Features angegeben um die Münder wässrig zu machen (was auch geklappt hat) 

Und dass ausgerechnet Blizzard jetzt eine Ansage an die Spieler macht dass
sie die Erwartungen runterschrauben müssen ist einfach nicht... ähm... "gut" ( durch die Blume gesagt ) " 

Einfach selbst Schuld und ist ,mMn, eine späte Einsicht
dass sie großen Mist gebaut haben.
Wie gesagt, so denk ich zumindest.

Jedes Unternehmen entwickelt sich irgendwie weiter und verlieren oftmals ihr altes Gesicht.
EA war früher auch viel besser und sympathischer. Activision war auch experimentierfreudig.

Ich denke einfach dass Blizzards beste Zeit vorbei ist.
WoW Spielerzahlen gehen langsam zurück.
Starcraft 2 hat zwar noch viele Erwartungen erfüllen können und sich einen e-Sport Platz
gesichert aber das war, mMn, der letzte große Hit von denen für die nächste Zeit...

Diablo 3 ist nix besonderes mehr in meinen Augen.

Lediglich auf Titan bin ich noch gespannt (inwiefern die Fans es aufnehmen werden)

Für mich bleibt persönlich einzig und allein Valve noch der Beste und letzte Entwickler dem
ich vertrau und nahezu blind Geld gib.
Die halten wenigstens ihre Klappe, tun ihren Job und veröffentlichen
ihre Produkte wenn sie selbst damit zufrieden sind.

Aber wer weiß ob Valve auch nicht in paar Jahren an Qualität verliert.

Sorry für die Abweichung und die Romane 
mfg


----------



## N7ghty (23. Februar 2012)

Erwartungshaltung war nicht groß bei DNF, neeeeeeeein, niemals!


----------



## pan89 (23. Februar 2012)

humor versteht man hier wohl nicht


----------



## ps7 (23. Februar 2012)

Wenn Bashiok seinen Humor spielen lässt und sagt, dass man Diablo 3 mit den schlechteren Shyamalan-Filmen vergleichen sollte, springen gleich etliche News-Seiten auf den Zug auf. Ich habe so ziemlich jeden Post von ihm im Original gelesen und ihr könnt mir glauben: Er macht sich ganz einfach über das Gebaren von einigen Fans und seine Aufgabe als CM zur Regulierung von Erwartungshaltungen lustig. Und zu recht.


----------



## faustbulle (23. Februar 2012)

Wieso sollten auch Fans zu hohe Erwartungen haben, wenn eh zu viele Dinge aus dem Game entfernt werden. Erst große Ankündigungen machen und dann kommts eh nicht ins fertige Spiel, wie in WoW auch.


----------



## Datamind (23. Februar 2012)

Was labert der Kerl da von Filmen??? Ich verstehe irgendwie nur noch Bahnhof... Scheint als wenn Diablo 3 ein echt geiler Film wird und ich dachte immer das sollte ein Computerspiel werden, puhhh ich sollte mich demnächst wohl besser informieren *jokingly*


----------



## TodesWiggle (23. Februar 2012)

klingt, als würde das spiel scheiße und er wills schön reden. aber wir sollen es doch bitte trotzdem kaufen.


----------



## Bullfrog (23. Februar 2012)

Wenn ichs nicht besser wüsste, dann würde ich sagen, das ganze klingt verdächtig nach Vaporware......
Erst groß ankündigen wie toll alles wird. jedes Feature bewerben, dann alles zusammenstreichen, die Erwatungen der Spieler dämpfen, den Release verschieben und als nächstes das Projekt heimlich still und leise zu Grabe tragen. Oh Mann Blizzard, bleibt zu hoffen, das euch nicht irgendwann eure Cashcow Wow verhungert, sonst lernt ihr auf die harte Tour warum man nicht auf den Nerven der Fanbase herumtreten sollte.


----------



## Paldonhb (23. Februar 2012)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Mir scheint, du willst es nicht verstehen.
> Es gibt Hypes, die kann man nicht erfüllen. Ich geb dir mal ein Beispiel:
> Wenn ich einem Kumpel sagen wir mal Star Wars empfehle und ich sag ihm "Hey, der Film ist ganz gut, guck ihn dir mal an" und dann guckt er ihn sich an und findet ihn geil. Wenn ich ihm jetzt bei Star Wars gesagt hätte "JUNGE, DER FILM IST TOTAL GEIL, BESTER WO GIBT", dann geht er rein und sagt, "Joa, war schon gut, aber nicht einer der besten Filme überhaupt".
> Was ich in meinem Post gesagt habe, war, dass Diablo ein verdammt gutes Spiel wird. Wenn die Leute das beste Spiel aller Zeiten erwarten, dann werden sie enttäuscht, es ist nun mal nicht das beste Spiel aller Zeiten (für die meisten) sondern "nur" verdammt gut und verdammt gut ist absolut akzeptabel für Blizzard-Standards. Aber wenn man ein besseres Spiel erwartet, als es ist, dann wird man enttäuscht und das ist es nicht, was Blizzard will. Deswegen wird jetzt versucht die Erwartungen zu senken, damit die Leute ihr Spiel genießen können.
> ...


 

Voll deiner Meinung. 

Und zu den ganzen Depri Leuten hier, einfach nur Traurig wie Kurzsichtig manche Menschen sind, und den Sinn des Beitrags nicht Verstehn. 

Kopf = Wand


----------



## MindDisease (24. Februar 2012)

Paldonhb schrieb:


> Voll deiner Meinung.
> 
> Und zu den ganzen Depri Leuten hier, einfach nur Traurig wie Kurzsichtig manche Menschen sind, und den Sinn des Beitrags nicht Verstehn.
> 
> Kopf = Wand


 
Und wenn man den Beitrag oder die Pressemitteilung so oder so ähnlich formuliert hätte, dann würde es auch jeder so verstehen.
Da Blizzard es aber so ausgedrückt hat, wies sie es eben getan haben, sehen die meisten eben nichts anderes dahinter, als das eigene Spiel schlecht zu reden...da hätte sich wohl mal die Marketingabteilung zwischenschalten sollen, da so formulierte Aussagen nicht sehr Verkaufsfördernd sind!


----------



## Briareos (24. Februar 2012)

Rod86 schrieb:


> da kann ich dir nicht zustimmen.
> wenn er schon, nach der humorvollen einleitung, weitermacht mit "On a more serious note" welches von " I too worry that we won't be able to meet the expectations people have built up for themselves" gefolgt wird - so stellt sich das für mich eben als genau das dar - ernst gemeint.


Um es mit seinen Worten auszudrücken ... sich darüber zu sorgen, das man die *Erwartungen, die die Leute selbst erzeugt haben*, erfüllen kann. Heißt für mich im Umkehrschluss das Blizzard sehr wohl *seine eigenen Erwartungen an D3 erfüllen kann*.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Aber wenn ein Diablo 3 von Blizzard, welches seit x Jahren in Entwicklung ist,
> kein Besonders Geiles Spiel wird, ists einfach eine Enttäuschung.
> 
> Sorry aber über 7 Jahre Entwicklung und nur ein gutes Spiel?
> Das ist Blamage. So sehr mir auch Old Blizzard gefallen hat.


Ich verstehe nicht wieso es blamabel sein soll, ein gutes Spiel zu veröffentlichen. Die Dauer der Entwicklungszeit hat bei der Beurteilung der "Spielspaß-Qualität" keinerlei Einfluss ... sollte es zumindest wenn man halbwegs objektiv an die Sache ran geht.

Ich könnte mich irren, aber vielleicht meint Bashiok genau solche Erwartungen wie du sie hier formuliert hast. Who know's ...



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Es ist einfach ein No-Go ein so (von vielen aber nicht von mir) extrem erwartendes Game
> vor dem Release abkühlen zu lassen.


Wieso?



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Der Entwickler muss die Leute heiß auf das Spiel machen.
> Die Fans wollen ihren Hype haben.
> Die Kritiker muss man (falls man will) umstimmen können.
> Aber die eigene langjährige Entwicklung (eines Top-Franchises) nicht schönzureden ist echt doof.


Wieso?
Nein!
Muss man nicht, die gibt es eh immer.
Wieso?



ps7 schrieb:


> [..]
> Er macht sich ganz einfach über das Gebaren von einigen Fans und seine Aufgabe als CM zur Regulierung von Erwartungshaltungen lustig. Und zu recht.


 Und diesem Satz ist (zumindest aus meiner Sicht) nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. Februar 2012)

Bullfrog schrieb:


> Wenn ichs nicht besser wüsste, dann würde ich sagen, das ganze klingt verdächtig nach Vaporware......
> Erst groß ankündigen wie toll alles wird. jedes Feature bewerben, dann alles zusammenstreichen, die Erwatungen der Spieler dämpfen, den Release verschieben und als nächstes das Projekt heimlich still und leise zu Grabe tragen. Oh Mann Blizzard, bleibt zu hoffen, das euch nicht irgendwann eure Cashcow Wow verhungert, sonst lernt ihr auf die harte Tour warum man nicht auf den Nerven der Fanbase herumtreten sollte.


 
Ich behaupte einfach mal: Die Leute haben ihre Erwartungen selbst viel zu hoch gesetzt, ohne dass Blizzard Einfluss darauf hat. Und wenn sie der Meinung sind, die (extrem und viel zu hohen) Erwartungen an die Spieler nicht erfüllen zu können, dann ist es ein logischer, ehrlicher und richtiger Schritt, die Erwartungen etwas zu senken. Das heißt noch lange nicht, dass Diablo ein grottenschlechtes, verbuggtes und ruckeliges Spiel wird. Mit "schlecht reden" hat das einfach nichts zu tun, wenn der Entwickler darüber Bescheid weiß, dass die Spieler derart immense Erwartungen haben, die einfach nicht erfüllt werden können.

Ich persönlich erwarte mir von Diablo 3, obwohl ich mich nicht sonderlich für diese Art Spiele interessiere, einfach nur ein flüssiges, bugfreies, motivierendes und perfekt ausbalanciertes Spiel. Und wo zum Geier steht, dass es das nicht werden kann? Nur weil Blizzard ein paar Features, die in meinen Augen sowieso nicht wichtig für das Spiel waren, gestrichen hat und irgendwelche Fanboys und Nerds nun weinen, dass der ach so böse Entwickler Blizzard in den Ruin geht? Erbärmlich. Sorry. Wer so extrem hohe Erwartungen hat, kann nur enttäuscht werden, egal wie gut das Spiel ist. Da sollte man Blizzard bestimmt nicht die Schuld geben. Das ist ein eiskalter Fakt, dass es behindert ist, die eigenen Erwartungen so hoch anzusetzen.


----------



## Daishi888 (24. Februar 2012)

john1231 schrieb:


> ich hab meine erwartungen bereits nach dem ersten screenshot nach untengeschraubt.
> kunterbunte comicgraphik ala world of sailormoon, da ists mir schon wurscht wie toll das gameplay wird... ein "diablo" kann das nicht mehr werden.
> also viel spaß beim "world of warcraft isometric" inkl. itemshop zocken...
> ich erspar mir das gleich von anfang an.


 
probiers mal mit den Grafikeinstellungen. Wenn das nichts bringt dann guck mal nach den Einstellungen vom Monitor. Wenn das nichts bringt dann guck mal nach ob der Screenshot evtl. nicht von Torchlight 2 war..... 
was ich sagen will; du übertreibst! D2 war auch "bunt" und hatte nichts mit sailermoon zu tun -.-


----------



## ps7 (24. Februar 2012)

Hier eine Aussage von Jay Wilson, topaktuell und unverändert, die es wahrscheinlich nicht in die News geschafft hätte. Sie ist schlicht zu positiv, als das sie solche Beachtung verdient hätte.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4079872821#1

Es ist auch als Reaktion auf das Verhalten der Presse zu verstehen, welche Bashiok's Aussage etwas zu wörtlich nimmt. Jay Wilson vergleicht Diablo lieber mit der Evil Dead Serie, also ist alles in bester Ordnung. Wer keinen Humor versteht, dem ist in diesem Fall nicht zu helfen.


----------



## Daishi888 (24. Februar 2012)

ps7 schrieb:


> Hier eine Aussage von Jay Wilson, topaktuell und unverändert, die es wahrscheinlich nicht in die News geschafft hätte. Sie ist schlicht zu positiv, als das sie solche Beachtung verdient hätte.
> 
> Message from Jay Wilson - Forums - Diablo III
> 
> Es ist auch als Reaktion auf das Verhalten der Presse zu verstehen, welche Bashiok's Aussage etwas zu wörtlich nimmt. Jay Wilson vergleicht Diablo lieber mit der Evil Dead Serie, also ist alles in bester Ordnung. Wer keinen Humor versteht, dem ist in diesem Fall nicht zu helfen.


 

Danke für die brand aktuelle News!^^

"And by the way, we *want* you to have high expectations for Diablo III and all Blizzard games." 

Mehr muss man nicht sagen oder?^^


----------



## cryer (24. Februar 2012)

Und wieder einmal haben die Marketing Strategen alles richtig gemacht:
Blizzard hält D3 in aller Munde und schürt die Erwartungen, rückversichert sich aber, falls es doch Spieler gibt, die mit Diablo 3 nicht glücklich werden und pcgames kriegt dank der Meldung Klicks und Kommentare 

Gratulation!


----------



## Bullfrog (24. Februar 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich behaupte einfach mal: Die Leute haben ihre Erwartungen selbst viel zu hoch gesetzt, ohne dass Blizzard Einfluss darauf hat. Und wenn sie der Meinung sind, die (extrem und viel zu hohen) Erwartungen an die Spieler nicht erfüllen zu können, dann ist es ein logischer, ehrlicher und richtiger Schritt, die Erwartungen etwas zu senken. Das heißt noch lange nicht, dass Diablo ein grottenschlechtes, verbuggtes und ruckeliges Spiel wird. Mit "schlecht reden" hat das einfach nichts zu tun, wenn der Entwickler darüber Bescheid weiß, dass die Spieler derart immense Erwartungen haben, die einfach nicht erfüllt werden können.
> 
> Ich persönlich erwarte mir von Diablo 3, obwohl ich mich nicht sonderlich für diese Art Spiele interessiere, einfach nur ein flüssiges, bugfreies, motivierendes und perfekt ausbalanciertes Spiel. Und wo zum Geier steht, dass es das nicht werden kann? Nur weil Blizzard ein paar Features, die in meinen Augen sowieso nicht wichtig für das Spiel waren, gestrichen hat und irgendwelche Fanboys und Nerds nun weinen, dass der ach so böse Entwickler Blizzard in den Ruin geht? Erbärmlich. Sorry. Wer so extrem hohe Erwartungen hat, kann nur enttäuscht werden, egal wie gut das Spiel ist. Da sollte man Blizzard bestimmt nicht die Schuld geben. Das ist ein eiskalter Fakt, dass es behindert ist, die eigenen Erwartungen so hoch anzusetzen.



Bin weder Fanboy noch Nerd und halte auch Blizzard nicht für Böse. Nur ist es ja wirklich so, das Spielehersteller sich gerne mal verkalkulieren welchen Einfluss enttäuschte Erwartungen der Fans auf die weitere Lebensdauer des Herstellers haben kann. Jüngstes Besipiel ist Arcania, vollmundig angekündigt, an die Wand gefahren, Firma platt. Abder die Diskussion is ohnehin nicht mehr von Belang, da sich die auslösende Bemerkung als Hoax entpuppte. Peace


----------

